# ما حكم الانتحار في مسيحيتكم ؟



## sedra (28 أكتوبر 2008)

اريد ان اعرف ما هو حكم قتل النفس باعتقادكم المسيحي ؟

اريد ان اعرف هل هو نفس حكم ديني الاسلام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

المنتحر ما بيتصلاش علية في الكنيسة

وطبعا في نظرة المسيحية هو هالك ولا يدخل الملكوت

لان حرام الانتحار عندنا​


----------



## صوت الرب (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
كما قالت العزيزة فراشة مسيحية
تمنع المسيحية قتل النفس بأي حال من الأحوال 
و تشير إلى أن حياة الإنسان ليست ملكا له وبالتالي لا يجوز التحكم بها من قبله. 
للإضافة : الكتاب المقدس يذكر أربعه أشخاص أقدموا على الأنتحار : 
شاول (صموئيل الأولى 4:31) ، أخيتوفل (صموئيل الثانيه 23:17) ، 
زمرى (الملوك الأول 18:16) ، يهوذا (متى 5:27).


----------



## sedra (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم


----------



## SALVATION (28 أكتوبر 2008)

_الرب معك
بخصوص  موضوع الانتحار كما قالت الكنيسه الارثوذكسية ترفض الصلاة على المنتحر لانه رفض الرجاء والرحمة الالهية .هذا بالشكل العام ولكن هناك اساقفة يعتبرون انه يجب احتضان الاهل او العائله التى تكون مفجوعة بهذا العمل ولان الموت يكون كارثيا ومدمرا فبعض الاساقفة يسمحون بالتجنيز ضمن حدود معينة دون ان ندخل ما اذا كان هذا المنتحر  قد تاب ام لا.
اما الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تسمح بالتجنيز​​_


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2008)

المنتحر فقد حياته الارضيه والابديه 
فقد حياته الارضيه بالانتحار
وتلك الحياة ليست مهم فى المفهوم المسيحى 
وفقد حياته الابديه بفقدانه الرجاء 
حيث ان المنتحر يكون غير واثق فى قدرة الله على حل مشاكله فى الوقت الذى يراه الله صالحا له 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مثلما قال إخوتى الأحباء / صوت الرب ، وتونى ، فالمنتحر قاتل ، و غير تائب ، لأنه فقد الرجاء فى رحمة الله .


----------



## enass (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*الانتحار كفر
لانو مش احنا اللي خترنا انو نخلق ربنا اللي خلقنا
والرب  بحدد ساعة موتنا كفر انو احنا نحددها*


----------



## sedra (29 أكتوبر 2008)

نفس الحكم و المصير الجااازم الذي حكم به الله سبحانه فديني الاسلام المنتحر بعد هلاكه في الدنيا سيهلك هلاكا اكبر و اعظم في الاخرة الا ان شاء الله الرحمة و المغفرة

رجائي في رحمة الله التي وسعت كل شي كبيرة و ساستمر بدعائي اللهم احيني ماكانت الحياة خيرا لي و توفني اذا كانت الوفاة خيرا لي

و ادعو ربي الاستجابة القريبة امين

شكرا لكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ الحياة فرصة ثمينة ، لعمل الخير ، ولتكميل توبتنا ، إستعداداً ليوم الخروج منها ، لنكون -- فيه -- أفضل ما يمكن ، حينما سنحصد ثمر ما زرعناه .
+++ وذلك يشبه إستعداد الطالب ليوم الإمتحان ، ليكون -- فيه -- فى أفضل حال .
+++ وأول خطوة من خطوات الإستعداد لهذا اليوم ، معرفة الإله الحق ( فى وسط الكثيرين الغير حقيقيين ) ، لكى نسير بحسب وصاياه هو وحده ، لأنه هو الذى سيحاسبنا ، بحسب وصاياه هو ، وليس بحسب وصايا الآخرين الغير حقيقيين .


----------



## maria123 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عندي سؤال بخصوص الموت الرحيم , و الموت المساعد
ماموقف الكنيسة منه 

وشكرا


----------



## bashaeran (4 نوفمبر 2008)

_سؤال وجيه جدا 
اخي العزيز الانتحار يعني تدمير الهيكل . اي الهيكل الذي بناه الله عزة وجل لا اعرف اي من اخوى المشاركين هنا.هو يوما من الايام قام وحاول الانتحار ولا انا. لكن انا التقيت باشخاص بعد محاولتهم للانتحار اخبرني عن درجة ندمهم لقيامهم بمحاولة الانتحار لاسباب ما رغم انها كانت صعبة عليهم اما بسب الضروف او لمعاقبة اقرب الاشخاص لهم . بالنسبة الى الدين المسيحي اريد ان اوشر الى نقطة واحدة فقط بان اخر فرصة الندامة او اعتراف بالخطاء هي باب دخول الى المخفرة لانها ليست سهلة عن الانسان لكن الله رحوم وقت ما يشاء .نتذكر قول الص عندما قال لرب اذكرني في ملكوتك اثناء الصليب في الجلجثة في اخر لحضة صلبه اذا ان الانتحار هو حرام وليس كفر بمفهومي . والكنيسة الارثوذكسية كانت او كاثوليكة او سبتية فكلها طرق مبدئها واحد لان كل شي سهل عند الله. وشكرا_


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

bashaeran قال:


> _سؤال وجيه جدا
> اخي العزيز الانتحار يعني تدمير الهيكل . اي الهيكل الذي بناه الله عزة وجل لا اعرف اي من اخوى المشاركين هنا.هو يوما من الايام قام وحاول الانتحار ولا انا. لكن انا التقيت باشخاص بعد محاولتهم للانتحار اخبرني عن درجة ندمهم لقيامهم بمحاولة الانتحار لاسباب ما رغم انها كانت صعبة عليهم اما بسب الضروف او لمعاقبة اقرب الاشخاص لهم . بالنسبة الى الدين المسيحي اريد ان اوشر الى نقطة واحدة فقط بان اخر فرصة الندامة او اعتراف بالخطاء هي باب دخول الى المخفرة لانها ليست سهلة عن الانسان لكن الله رحوم وقت ما يشاء .نتذكر قول الص عندما قال لرب اذكرني في ملكوتك اثناء الصليب في الجلجثة في اخر لحضة صلبه اذا ان الانتحار هو حرام وليس كفر بمفهومي . والكنيسة الارثوذكسية كانت او كاثوليكة او سبتية فكلها طرق مبدئها واحد لان كل شي سهل عند الله. وشكرا_



أنتم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم. ان كان احد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لان هيكل الله مقدس الذي انتم هو.  (1كو3: 16)

:download:
ا_*ن كان الله معنا فمن علينا.
صلوا من اجلي.*__*
بيشو*_


----------



## نبيل توفيق (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الغزيز السائل 
الانتحار هو النتيجة النهائية  واخر فعل يقوم بة المنحر 
وهذا الفعل مرفوض من الله لعدة اسباب 
السبب الاول 
ان الانسان الذي تكون لة علاقة مع الله  يسلم حياتة لله 
يقول الكتاب 
من يفصلنا عن محبة المسيح  0اشدة 0ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري  ام خطر ام سيف (وهذا ما ورد في رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية الاصحاح الثامن والعدد 35

فالسيد المسيح يقول تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم متي الاصحاح 11والعدد 28 
ويقول كل ما طلبتم باسمي من الاب يعطيكم يوحنا 14:14
 ويقول ايضا تأملون الغربان انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد  وليس لها مخدع  ولا مخزن  والله يقوتها كم انتم بالحري افضل من الطيور (لوقا12:14)الانجيل تعطي للانسان قوة ونصرة للتعلب علي الشيطان 
اذا اتبعها اي انسان يعيش مع الله 
واذا لم يتبعها الانسان يسلم نفسه في يد ابليس الذي يقودهم للهلاك    الهلاك الروحي اولا  والذي يقودهم  للهلاك  الجسدي  فاذا ما تم هلاك جسدهم  فلا رجاء لهم 
وشكرا للذين يحزفون مداخلاتي 
ومواضع كثيرة ممتلئ بها 

فالمنحر


----------

